# Not Just Goldens, but Dogs in Desperate Need



## jenny4 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Harpur Close-up!*

This pic shows the likeness between Harpur and berry better! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...250604.-2207520000.1388787430.&type=3&theater

Sorry, struggling to post link!


----------

